# مشروع تدوير نشاره الخشب وتحويلها الي فحم مضغوط



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (14 أبريل 2014)

شركه الجوهري للتنميه الصناعية والزراعيه تتفضل بتقديم بعض المعلومات
التي تخص مجال الميكنة الزراعية وصناعة الاعلاف رغبه منها في تقديم
كل ما هو جديد ومميز وايضا مساعدة كل من يرغب في معرفة معلومات تفصيلية
دقيقة وشاملة عن كل ما يخص هذا المجال وتكون ايضا محل ثقة من الجميع ويتم
الرجوع اليها في اي وقت دون ادني شك في صحه هذه المعلومات مع معرفه ان
معظم هذه المعلومات تم تجميعها من مراكز البحوث المصريه وايضا موقع وزاره
الزراعه والعديد من المواقع الاخري الهامه التي تنال ثقه الجميع
فنرجو ان تنال هذه المعلومات اعجاب كل من يتناول قراءتها

مشروع تدوير نشاره الخشب وتحويلها الي فحم مضغوط






يوجد لدينا في مصر كثير من ورش الخشب متعددة الاصناف والانواع والماركات الخشبيه وبداخل هذه الورش التي تكتظ بها محافظات مصر
يتكون بها مخلفات الصناعه الخشبيه التي تحتوي علي النشاره الناجمه عن
شق الخشب وتصنيعه بعد وضع المنشار ولكن هناك من يستخدم تلك النشاره بانواعها الناعمه والخشنه اما لتوزيعها علي مزارع الدواجن او استخدامها
لاغراض انتاجيه اخري وهناك ايضا من يستخدمها لاغراض الغش التجاري 
وهناك بعض الحالات علي سبيل المثال هناك اناس معدومي الضمير كتجارنخاله القمح يخلطون النشاره الناعمه بنخاله القمح (الرده) المستخدمه في انتاج الاعلاف الحيوانيه وتنميه الثروه الحيوانيه ويمكن استغلال تلك النشاره الناتجه عن تصنيع الخشب واستخدام معدات خاصه لذلك تقوم بضغطها وتحويلها الي مصبعات تدفئه حراريه الوود بيلت وذلك لان الاوروبيون يستخدمونها بكثره ويقومون باستيرادها حيث انها تشبه مصبعات العلف الحيواني ( الماشيه ) والمصنعه من نشاره الخشب الناتجه عن التصنيع بورش الخشب بانواعها ، وكلما كان ضغط النشاره جيدا كلما كان الاقبال عليها من الدول الاوروبيه اكثر اقبالا واعلي سعرا وربحا، لان تلك الدول في الاوقات والظروف البارده التي تخيم علي حياتهم عادة ما مايلجأون الي الدفايات التي توقد مشعلها بهذه المصبعات الحراريه 

الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنيةللمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بناعلى الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
اوزيارةموقعناالاليكترونيالتالي :
www.elgohary-eg.com
اوالتواصل معناعبرالبريدالاليكتروني التالي :
[email protected]
وتفضلوابزيارة قناتناعلى اليوتيوب
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCByaq_Q_oHWknUfqLeuZ4NQ?feature=guide

اوزيارة مدونتنا
http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com

اوتشريفنابزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي:
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية



​​


----------

